# PP Bottle cobalt blue



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

POISON bottle mystery?
 We dug this little bottle up and cannot figure out what it is, 2-1/2" x 1'1/2" x 3/4", it has a seamline that stops at lip and its kind of heavy for its size and a deep blue/purple, weighs 1.0 oz, it kind of reminds me of a flask but its tiny, we tried to look it up on the web and still nothing on it, the P's on front are reversed (facing eachother backwards) and it has some weird embossing on it above like circles with letters and periods following them? that I cannot make out either, any help is appreciated! I figured out how to upload finally!!


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

More pics of the PP bottle. thanks!


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Another pic of PP bottle. thanks!


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 29, 2009)

The circles are blot outs from the letters being peened out of the mold.  To find your bottle, you should try to find out what letters used to be there.


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Its hard to make out, but its got a circle. circle cc. - maybe a OSC? Do you know anything else about it?  It feels like a bottle thats been rubbed to death, its so small it would be something to put in your pocket, any idears what it would be?? thanks for the info!


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry, I just realized what you meant by "peened out of the mold" you mean it was tapped out of the steel mold and those are like tap marks or something right to force it out, so they dont really say anything?  Sorry, just trying to understand what you mean, thanks for info!


----------



## capsoda (Mar 29, 2009)

It is not a poison it is stomach pills.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 29, 2009)

Johnsons Papoids Digestive Tablets


----------



## bttlmark (Mar 29, 2009)

It always amazed me that so many consider this to be a poison.
 to add to the above,it is a pocket flask,to be carried with you.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2009)

_Please pardon the hasty pics,.....your bottle would have been embossed"B.P.CO'....I have one of each style,...I wanted to post last eve. but couldn't find them both....                          Joe_


> ORIGINAL: JGUIS
> 
> The circles are blot outs from the letters being peened out of the mold.  To find your bottle, you should try to find out what letters used to be there.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 29, 2009)

one more,...the lighting is terrible, but it's raining right now....                              Joe


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 29, 2009)

They may have dropped the BP CO after johnson bought them out? 
 i can see how people might think it was a poison, its small, blue , and an odd shape.  it doesnt have the tell tale signs of poisons like skulls, hobnails, or ridges.


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the PP bottle, our mystery is solved, that is great you guys are so helpful!! I saw your note on Fahrney bottles and here is one we have if this is what you were talking about??


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Here are some more bottles from a mining dump, it seems the age of bottles vary with what we find there, 1800-1900s depending on how far down we go, but i thought the stoneware jug was a quicksilver but maybe not? and the other looks like perfumer perhaps, one has a screw cap *tiny perfume? and the other one not sure if its a ink or maybe perfume, it has ribs and i think its a machined top and the lines stop at lip, any info guys thanks!


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Another pic of the dug bottles from mine in AZ, thanks for any info!


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello 1890sandigger,  When these bottles were made the mold metal was cast iron.  The practice of peening unwanted letters in molds was a common, in existing molds to blot our an old identity, if the customers company was sold or changed hands.  The mold makers just used a hammer and a blunt end chisel to move the iron enough to obliterate the lettering.  After this was done they would bench the peened surface with a file - riffle tool to take out any loose or dislodged iron and to work the mold cavity out to where the letters couldn't appear too objectionable. 

 It was an expedient to machining out iron and putting an insert in the mold side.  This is some times a slug plate proceedure, if they needed new cut lettering in the cavity.

 Steel wasn't used because of the difference in thermal conductivity.  Making a bottle in any mold is an extraction of temperature at a rate compatable with the stages of forming the objective product.
 RED Matthews


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 29, 2009)

> Fahrney bottles


 Hi, I mostly collect the local Fahrney bottles from here in Maryland​The Chicago bottless are related but not of as much interesting to me. .​


----------



## kastoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm ressurecting this post for Mr. Fred,...He found one of these bottles down by the river today and had some questions about it.[]....That's cool that you found one of these Fred,...I always thought they were extra cool...!                                        Joe


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

Note to self: .... Unless I want Fred to generously GIVE me a bottle he just found (and got wet feet doing so) DO NOT mention how cool I think it is...         [] Check it out....Mr. Fred gave me this tiny (sample?) size "B.P.& CO." with the back to back "P's"...Here's a pic with my other variants.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 8, 2009)

vr. cool little cobalt bottle...Thank you Fred!


----------



## rockbot (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice post and cool bottle. What would the contents of the bottle be?

 Rocky


----------

